# Am I weird for listening to Celtic Music while high?



## PuffinLikeAPimp (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey, I'm sure Im not alone one this one, because for some reason some like old school folky Irish music popped up while i was high the other day. It was delicious.

Anybody else had a similar experience with Irish folk music? so weird, i know.


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 11, 2010)

I played several instruments, pipes,low whistles, tin whistle, recorder (open fingering, same style as spanish pipes), mandolin, banjo, hand purcussions, mostly anything you could play traditional music with. I love all of it. Is there any particular bands your into?
Ive actually met some of these guys on the street. Went back to thier suite and smoked them out.
[youtube]feZL8sd3ro8[/youtube]


----------



## pjrocks7 (Mar 11, 2010)

lmao that is hilarious.


----------



## ford442 (Mar 18, 2010)

my local radio station does a celtic festival every year so i have gotten many good doses of it while stoned, tripping, and on other substances.. trying to play along on guitar is interesting...


----------



## logzz (Mar 18, 2010)

Nope this definitely sounds like a stoner music lmao Its good though I could see this working while I'm high.


----------



## dew-b (Mar 18, 2010)

PuffinLikeAPimp said:


> Hey, I'm sure Im not alone one this one, because for some reason some like old school folky Irish music popped up while i was high the other day. It was delicious.
> 
> Anybody else had a similar experience with Irish folk music? so weird, i know.


 i like to crank up the clasical from time to time. bethoven, bach. i love the instramental peter and the wolf.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 18, 2010)

i'd skate to it so you get my approval lol


----------



## Damien916 (Apr 11, 2010)

In a word-no.

You are not weird.


----------



## mrchamber (Apr 14, 2010)

I admit I like classical when I'm baked and some Gregorian chants.
Sometimes its nice to just chill with it playing on low volume.
I know my plants love them too


----------



## smokebros (Apr 14, 2010)

celtic music is dope. bagpipes are the shit


----------



## newbud123 (Apr 14, 2010)

Your are not on your own  I appreciate music more when I am stoned .


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 14, 2010)

short answer: no. i used to get ripped off my ass, then throw the old Warcraft II cd (mac install disc) in the player, and it would play the entire soundtrack to the game uninterupted. kewl shit if you ask me, not celtic but still wierd. so no, i wouldnt say celtic is any more wierd than me rocking out to some medievel warcraft music...


----------

